# Torn vulva after difficult kidding



## OutdoorDreamer (Mar 29, 2012)

My Saanen doe (2 year old FF) kidded yesterday, we had to go in and help due to no progress. The kid was a big single buckling with a large head. Kid is fine but my doe tore when he came out. I have been keeping it clean and since we had to assist the birth I am giving her penicillin for a week. 
What I am concerned about is how this will heal and if she will still be able to breed next year. She was very worn out yesterday but is up and eating normally now. I know she is very sore. Has anyone experienced this and how did it turn out for your doe?


----------



## still (Mar 16, 2013)

Do you have pics? If the tear is big enough she may need sutures. I've only had small tears and they healed up fine without intervention.


----------



## OutdoorDreamer (Mar 29, 2012)

I can upload them if that is ok with the mods. It does not look pretty. very swollen


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Yes go ahead & upload. They may be graphic but this is for education.


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

I had a doe tear with her first kid, I don't know if she kidded on her own or was assisted since it was before we got her. She has gone on to kid twice for us and on her own both times. The tear is noticeable and probably around a centimeter in length.


----------



## DancingHoovesFarm (Nov 18, 2012)

I had two does year this year when they had single bucks. I just sprayed a mix of Lavender, tea tree and eucalyptus in a base of water or olive oil. It helps it heal and keeps flys off. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Spot app.


----------



## DancingHoovesFarm (Nov 18, 2012)

Tear this year. lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Spot app.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree, depends on the severity. 

Will wait for the pics.


----------



## OutdoorDreamer (Mar 29, 2012)

darakato said:


> I had two does year this year when they had single bucks. I just sprayed a mix of Lavender, tea tree and eucalyptus in a base of water or olive oil. It helps it heal and keeps flys off.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Spot app.


thank you for the advice. 
did your goat art magnets arrive safe?


----------



## DancingHoovesFarm (Nov 18, 2012)

Yes. Thanks! They are gorgeous. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Spot app.


----------



## OutdoorDreamer (Mar 29, 2012)

ok, here's pics

first, her and the buckling. the kid is 50% Saanen, 50% Nubian










and the damage. it looks very swollen to me. she seems to be in good spirits, much better than last night. she is eating hay and grain, and pooping ok.I have Banamine injectable on the way, if that should help with soreness and swelling.


----------



## still (Mar 16, 2013)

Looks ok to me aside from the swelling........maybe a cool compress would help......I remember how good that felt after I had my 9lb 2oz son who gave me a 3rd degree tear! 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Swelling like that is pretty much the norm when there has been an assist.
Is the dark red area where she tore?


----------



## OutdoorDreamer (Mar 29, 2012)

that is what it looks like to me, the dark red on the right side looks like the tear. I think the swelling is making it look much worse than it is.


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

Yeesh, that looks painful. Maybe some prep. H will help with the swelling


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

I had a mare that tore some when she foaled. I applied vetricyn spray 3x a day an cold water hosed it once a day. Healed up fast and can't even tell it happened. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

Also I know for women they use witch hazel to soothe and heal, maybe try that?


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree with Pre H, it helps, put it on 1x a day for a few days, I have used it and it does work.

If you have Banamine it is good for swelling and pain as well.

Her tear doesn't look to bad , when the swelling goes down she sound be OK.


----------



## OutdoorDreamer (Mar 29, 2012)

toth boer goats said:


> I agree with Pre H, it helps, put it on 1x a day for a few days, I have used it and it does work.
> 
> If you have Banamine it is good for swelling and pain as well.
> 
> Her tear doesn't look to bad , when the swelling goes down she sound be OK.


Thank you, I have Banamine on its way here so I will try that too.


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

:sigh:Oh the cool Witch Hazel will do wonders for comfort on this. Apply it cold and hold it there.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I had a doe with the same issue last month. I freaked and had the vet come out and he said she would look funny back there but would be fine. She now after a month it just looks a little big back there. He also said raw honey to put on it. It sounded like a good idea but I passed on it because it is so sticky and she had the runs so I didn't want that mess.
PS that is a huge kid!!!!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Might want to double check on using Banamine. My vet told me that it will prevent the contractions that shrink the uterus back up and cause issues later with infection and infertility. He said to never use it within a week of kidding unless it's life and death.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

goathiker said:


> Might want to double check on using Banamine. My vet told me that it will prevent the contractions that shrink the uterus back up and cause issues later with infection and infertility. He said to never use it within a week of kidding unless it's life and death.


I have used Banamine before and just after a painful kidding with no issues, I never heard it doing that.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I know many do people do. That's why I said double check. All I know is that he refused to give it to me for Guinen's horrible kidding and for Crystals udder injury because "it was too close to kidding". /: 

Could be I need a new vet too...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

goathiker said:


> I know many do people do. That's why I said double check. All I know is that he refused to give it to me for Guinen's horrible kidding and for Crystals udder injury because "it was too close to kidding". /:
> 
> Could be I need a new vet too...


Sounds like you do need a new vet, banamine is a good drug and in mostly all cases, helps and does not harm, if not overly used.


----------



## OutdoorDreamer (Mar 29, 2012)

Just want to update you all. Daisy and her kid are doing great. She is completely healed now. All I did was a round of penicillin g for 5 days because we had to assist with the birth.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That is good. Luckily torn vulvas usually do heal quick. At least in my experience.


----------

